# HELP-31535 w/ multiple specimens



## blitzen3 (Oct 29, 2013)

Any help would be much appreciated,
I cannot find anywhere the guidance on whether or not this code includes multiple biopsies done during the laryngoscopy. I don't think I bill the 31535 x more than one, and I don't think I bill the 41100, 41005 per each specimen in addition to the 31535....

thanks in advance

anyone know anything about the 99000 code for us rural hospitals that have to ship our biopsy specimens out of town would be greatly appreciated also!!!


----------



## maebelle@gmail.com (Oct 30, 2013)

If the biopsies were done with the use of an endoscope and not after the endoscope was removed, you will code 31535 (or 31536 if the operating microscope or telescope is used). If multiple biopsies were taken of the same area, you will only code it once. If different sites were biospied, you will bill the code for each anatomical site that was biopsied with a modifier 59 on each additional charge for this code. If the endoscope was removed prior to the biopsies being performed, you will code for the scope (31525 or 31526) and code separately for the biopsies depending on where the biopsies were taken from.


----------



## blitzen3 (Oct 30, 2013)

*laryngoscopic biopsies*

Thank you so much for the reply and help maebelle@gmail.com!

here is the body of the op report, I'm still a little confused on whether you want me to add the cpt 31535 multiple times for each specimen with -59?
(there were 5 total specimens collected)

"the laryngoscope was then used to examine the oral cavity/oropharynx.  The mass was noted to be quite ulcerated, approximately 1-cm ulcer, with a raised edge.  Did not appear to be extending to the lateral pharyngeal wall, but very close to midline.  Several biopsies were taken.  Biopsies were taken of the left base of the tongue area as well as the midline of the tongue, left lateral pharyngeal wall, the second vallate papillae anterior to this lesion, as well as the vallecula. "


----------

